# Sandbox & Gravel Pit For The Kids



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Pet project of mine. Built the boy a sandbox and gravel pit. Now I need four Advil and a citra hopped Pale Ale to ease my bones...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey, nice job! I'd opt for some sort of cover over the sandbox, to keep the cats out


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Appreciate it. Yeah, I bought two tarps, already wrapped it up for the night


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That's a cool piece of playtime right there. I'm sure your son will get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Just don't leave a hose nearby. My little one filled his sandbox up with water because he wanted to "make a beach". That was 200 pounds of wet sand that I got to spread around the yard.


----------

